# ISPConfig 3 alpha tests



## planet_fox (13. Feb. 2008)

Sys. Ubunto 7.10

Hab ne Mailbox erstelllt, domän erstellt .
Login auf Squirrelmail geht nicht, da gibts dann folgende error message


```
[B][COLOR=#cc0000] ERROR: Could not complete request.[/COLOR][/B][COLOR=#cc0000]
Query: SELECT "INBOX"
Reason Given: Unable to open this mailbox.[/COLOR]
```
Hab über phpmyadmin mal rein geschaut aber finde da nicht mein angelegte domän oder den mail user. unter /home/vmail/ sind die user an gelegt aber hier mal die logfiles. 

mailq


```
8AB1335EE69     1506 Mon Feb 11 22:29:26  alex@domän.de
(temporary failure. Command output: sh: /home/vmail/domän.de/tux/.ispconfig_mailsize: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /home/vmail/7ox.de/fox/5244.0.tux.server.lan.)
                                         tux@mydomän.de
```
mail.log


```
Feb 13 18:46:05 tux imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb 13 18:46:05 tux imapd: LOGIN, user=tux@mydomän.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], protocol=IMAP
Feb 13 18:46:05 tux imapd: DISCONNECTED, user=tux@mydomän.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=53, sent=79, time=1
Feb 13 18:46:05 tux imapd: DISCONNECTED, user=tux@mydomän.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=21, sent=57, time=0
```
mail.info


```
Feb 13 18:52:10 tux maildrop[6851]: Unable to create a dot-lock at /home/vmail/mydomän.de/tux/6851.0.tux.server.lan.
Feb 13 18:52:10 tux postfix/pipe[6822]: CF6A135EC4D: to=<tux@mydomän.de>, relay=maildrop, delay=70108, delays=70108/0.29/0/0.05, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: sh: /home/vmail/mydomän/tux/.ispconfig_mailsize: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /home/vmail/mydomän/tux/6851.0.tux.server.lan.  )
Feb 13 18:52:10 tux maildrop[6857]: Unable to create a dot-lock at /home/vmail/mydomän.de/tux/6857.0.tux.server.lan.
```


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2008)

Poste mal bitte die Ausgabe von:

ls -la  /home/vmail/domän.de/tux/


----------



## planet_fox (14. Feb. 2008)

```
root@tux:/home/fox# ls -la /home/vmail/domän.de/tux/
total 8
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-02-11 22:19 .
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2008-02-11 22:34 ..
```


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2008)

Hmm, das ist komisch, das Verzeichnis sollte eigentlich dem User vmail gehören. Gibt es den User vmail in /etc/passwd ? Wenn ja, denn mach mal ein 

chown vmail /home/vmail/domän.de/tux/


----------



## planet_fox (14. Feb. 2008)

> chown vmail /home/vmail/domän.de/tux/


hab ich gemacht


etc/passwd

```
vmail:x:5000:5000::/home/vmail:/bin/sh
```
mailq sagt


```
(temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox.)
```
mail.log


```
Feb 14 23:52:19 tux amavis[5041]: (05041-02) ...n/Plugin/VBounce.pm, Mail/SpamAssassin/Plugin/WLBLEval.pm, NetAddr/IP.pm, NetAddr/IP/Lite.pm, NetAddr/IP/Util.pm, NetAddr/IP/Util_IS.pm, unicore/lib/gc_sc/Word.pl, version.pm, version/vxs.pm
Feb 14 23:52:19 tux amavis[5041]: (05041-02) exiting process_request
Feb 14 23:52:19 tux amavis[5041]: (05041-02) post_process_request_hook: timer was not running
Feb 14 23:52:19 tux amavis[5041]: (05041-02) idle_proc, bye: was busy, 8.7 ms, total idle 10712.237 s, busy 68.812 s
Feb 14 23:52:19 tux amavis[5041]: (05041-02) load: 1 %, total idle 10712.237 s, busy 68.812 s
Feb 14 23:52:19 tux maildrop[10647]: Unable to open mailbox.
Feb 14 23:52:20 tux postfix/pipe[10646]: BBFC135EC87: to=<tux@domän.de>, relay=maildrop, delay=0.24, delays=0.09/0.07/0/0.08, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox. )
```


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2008)

Ok, versuch mal bitte:

			 				 chown -R vmail /home/vmail


----------



## planet_fox (15. Feb. 2008)

Gesagt getan, keine änderung in logfiles


```
root@tux:/home/tux# ls -la /home/vmail/
total 36
drwxr-xr-x  4 vmail vmail 4096 2008-02-11 22:19 .
drwxr-xr-x 13 root  root  4096 2008-02-06 14:52 ..
drwxr-xr-x  4 vmail root  4096 2008-02-11 22:34 domän.de
-rw-r--r--  1 vmail vmail  220 2008-01-27 19:07 .bash_logout
-rw-r--r--  1 vmail vmail 2298 2008-01-27 19:07 .bashrc
-rw-------  1 vmail vmail 1251 2008-02-12 23:16 .mailfilter
-rw-r--r--  1 vmail root  1251 2008-02-12 23:16 .mailfilter~
drwxr-xr-x  2 vmail root  4096 2008-02-11 21:58 mailfilters
-rw-r--r--  1 vmail vmail  566 2008-01-27 19:07 .profile
```


```
root@tux:/home/fox# ls -la /home/vmail/domän.de/
total 16
drwxr-xr-x 4 vmail root  4096 2008-02-11 22:34 .
drwxr-xr-x 4 vmail vmail 4096 2008-02-11 22:19 ..
drwxr-xr-x 2 vmail root  4096 2008-02-15 20:37 tux
drwxr-xr-x 2 vmail root  4096 2008-02-11 22:34 info
```


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2008)

Ok, ich muss mir mal ein neues Testsystem aufsetzten und mir das ansehen. bei meinem aktuellen geht es, das ist aber auch schon recht betagt und ziemlich viel geändert.

Ich hatte gerade letztens was am Script, das die Maildirs anlegt verändert. Das wird wohl das Problem verursachen.


----------



## planet_fox (16. Feb. 2008)

gut dann lass wir das mal so stehn.Nächster Punkt.

Wenn ich einen neuen DNS 
namen eingebe kommt 


```
regex error
```


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2008)

Hast Du am Ende des Domainnamens einen Punkt eingegeben?


----------



## planet_fox (16. Feb. 2008)

> Hast Du am Ende des Domainnamens einen Punkt eingegeben?


Das wars, DNS läuft denke ich mal soweit und sehe nun auch die ISP Willkommens Seite wenn dich die
Domäne eingeb in den Explorer [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]* Welcome               to                              your website!.


*[/FONT]


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2008)

Die offizielle DNS Schreibweise von Domains ist immer mit Punkt am Ende, daher auch das Beispiel neben dem Feld im DNS Manager. Bei ISPConfig 2 hatten wir das intern automatisch dazugefügt und den Punkt nicht angezeigt. Da hatten sich aber ein paar Leute beschwert.

Persönlich finde ich es auch ihne Punkt besser. Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich das in ISPConfig3 noch ändere.


----------



## planet_fox (17. Feb. 2008)

> Persönlich finde ich es auch ihne Punkt besser. Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich das in ISPConfig3 noch ändere.


Ne lass es so, hab denn punkt neben dran übersehen

Die ISP Firewall gibts in ISP3 nicht ? beim dns ist auch aufgefallen das ein button mit zurück von vorteil wer. Aber naja das is mehr oder weniger Kosmetik


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2008)

Nein, Firewall gibt es nicht, oder zumindest noch nicht.


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

Es gibt jetzt auch einen neuen Bugtracker für ISPConfig, der auch für die ISPConfig 3 Bugs ist.

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

Um Da bugs posten zu können, melde Dich bitte an und sende mir dann eine PM mit Deinem Usernamen, damit ich ihm dann die nötige Berechtigung geben kann.


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

Habe gerade das Mailsystem nochmal in meiner TestVM angesehen und hatte keinen Fehler. Ich werde nochmal alles neu aufsetzen, um zu sehen ob ich das Problem reproduzieren kann.


----------



## planet_fox (7. März 2008)

ok, kann dir auch mal zugang noch mal geben wennst schauen magst, der bugtracker soll Deutsch oder english gepostet werden ?


----------



## Till (9. März 2008)

Habe Dich im Bugtracker jetzt freigeschaltet. Bitte im Bugtracker auf englisch posten.


----------



## planet_fox (9. März 2008)

mercy Till schon zeit gehabt für deine neu installation ?


----------



## Till (9. März 2008)

Nein. Ich hoffe dass ich Morgen dazu komme.


----------



## planet_fox (9. März 2008)

ich bin dafür das ein 8ter Tag eingeführt wird, zeit ist so vergänglich


----------



## Till (16. März 2008)

Ich habe den Bug mit den Maildirs jetzt gefunden und im SVN behoben.


----------



## planet_fox (16. März 2008)

> Ich habe den Bug mit den Maildirs jetzt gefunden und im SVN behoben.


Danke Till


----------



## planet_fox (19. März 2008)

die maildirs erstellt er mir anscheinend immer noch nicht 

Maine Qu


```
9351E471C64     1536 Mon Mar 17 17:49:39  tux@dom.de
(temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox.)
                                         fox@7ox.de

0238E3622A3      819 Tue Mar 18 08:04:47  www-data@tux.server.lan
(temporary failure. Command output: sh: /home/vmail/dom.de/info/.ispconfig_mailsize: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /home/vmail/dom.de/info/12238.0.tux.server.lan.)
                                         info@dom.de
```


----------



## Till (19. März 2008)

Hast Du eine neue Domain angelegt? ISPConfig kann den Fehler nicht für bestehnde Domains beheben. Löschen der Domain reicht nicht aus.


----------



## planet_fox (19. März 2008)

```
ISPConfig kann den Fehler nicht für bestehnde Domains beheben. Löschen der Domain reicht nicht aus.
```
gut ISP3 löschen wie geht das in der dreier version und neu installation ?


----------



## Till (19. März 2008)

Du kannst ISPConfig 3 im Moment nicht so ohne weiters löschen. Lege stattdessen einfach eine neue Test-Domain an.


----------



## planet_fox (19. März 2008)

der port 8080 kann der geändert werden ?


----------



## Till (19. März 2008)

Ja, Du musst nur die apache include Datei in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ anpassen. Wird beim Update aber wieder zurück gesetzt.


----------



## planet_fox (20. März 2008)

wenn ich Postfix und .... lösche auch wenig chancen isp3 zu löschen.


----------



## planet_fox (9. Apr. 2008)

So mail sys rennt unter ubuntu bei mir. frage kann ich nun immer noch die
main.cf ändern wie ich das in  ispconfig2 kann  ?

Nun ärgert mich apache2, aber denke das liegt bei mir intern am netz. 

hostname kann der ein lokaler name sein aller meinserver.lokal oder muss der ein echter sein aller tux.meinedomän.de ?


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2008)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> So mail sys rennt unter ubuntu bei mir. frage kann ich nun immer noch die
> main.cf ändern wie ich das in  ispconfig2 kann  ?


Ja.



> Nun ärgert mich apache2, aber denke das liegt bei mir intern am netz.
> 
> hostname kann der ein lokaler name sein aller meinserver.lokal oder muss der ein echter sein aller tux.meinedomän.de ?


Das kann zum Testen auch ein lokaler Hostname sein, wenn Du mit dem Server auch "echte" Mails ins Internet verschicken möchtest, dann sollte es schon ein offizieller Hostname sein. Abaer da tut es ja eine beliebige Subdomain einer Deiner Domains.


----------



## planet_fox (9. Apr. 2008)

mails rein und raus geht ohne Probleme. die frage ist nun ob ich spammässig über rbl listen arbeite oder ob ich das ganze mit white + blacklisting mache oder beides. 

apache rennt jetzt auch war problem mit ports und so hab das nun so gelösst indem ich ip festgelegt habe nun über all rein gebaut 

<VirtualHost 192.168.33.100:80>

-----

Wie schaut das aus mit lokalen domäns habe da ne adresse angelegt, dns eintrag ist auch vorhanden. 

host@tux.lan beim login unter suirrelmail kommt 

ERROR: Could not complete request.
Query: SELECT "INBOX"
Reason Given: Unable to open this mailbox.


----------



## planet_fox (11. Apr. 2008)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> mails rein und raus geht ohne Probleme. die frage ist nun ob ich spammässig über rbl listen arbeite oder ob ich das ganze mit white + blacklisting mache oder beides.
> 
> apache rennt jetzt auch war problem mit ports und so hab das nun so gelösst indem ich ip festgelegt habe nun über all rein gebaut
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------

Die Mysql Komponente is noch nicht vorhanden oder find ich die nur nicht


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2008)

Nein, mysql gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Apr. 2008)

Ich hab gestern gesehen bei nem anderen Provider die können mysql 4 oder 5 ist nur ein button zum markieren. müsste doch auch mit isp möglich sein. 

Aber danke erstmal für die bug besetigungen am Montag im isp3.


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2008)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Ich hab gestern gesehen bei nem anderen Provider die können mysql 4 oder 5 ist nur ein button zum markieren. müsste doch auch mit isp möglich sein.


Ja, das sollte kein Problem sein. Da die Software Multi-Server fähig ist, wird man dann einfach mehrere Datenabnkserver einbinden können auf denen verschiedene MySQL Versionen laufen.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Mai 2008)

Hi habe beta am laufen von isp3 nun, wenn ich email adressen anlege werden 
unter /home/vmail/domän/

keiner verzeichnisse oder user angelegt


----------



## Till (15. Mai 2008)

Irgendwelche FEhler im mail.log?


----------



## planet_fox (15. Mai 2008)

```
May 15 11:43:01 tux authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost, userid=admin): Access denied for user 'admin'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
May 15 11:44:01 tux authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost, userid=admin): Access denied for user 'admin'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
May 15 11:45:02 tux last message repeated 2 times
May 15 11:46:01 tux authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost, userid=admin): Access denied for user 'admin'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
May 15 11:47:01 tux last message repeated 20 times
```


----------



## neurex (3. Juli 2008)

Mir ist gerade ein Rechtschreibfehler in der aktuellen 3.0.0.5 aufgefallen. Beim anlegen einer Site steht: Traffic Quaota 

Beim anlegen einer Mailbox kommt wenn man die ersten Eingaben unter "Mailbox" nicht speichert und direkt auf "Autoresponser" geht, dort nichts ändert und dann auf speichern klickt erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung: Ajax Request was not successful. 1


----------

